# Assisted Living Facility



## tomtom2 (Aug 10, 2010)

How should a patient being seen at an assisted living facility be categorized. When selected the appropriate therapy code; the difference in coding is.

;in an office or outpatient facility

or

;in an inpatient hospital, partial hospital or residential care setting.




"Residential care setting" seems to best fit the facility.

Thanks


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Aug 17, 2010)

If the patient lives in their own apt and is seen there, that would be a home visit.


----------

